# Puppy feeding question



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Anyone? Just curious of others experience to gauge whether we are on the right track.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi - there is no way my Asta would eat that much at 10 weeks - but you can't use my experience with a standard boy pup - as a guideline for yours  Read the feeding guidelines on the bag - they vary by brand and type within brands - this can give you an idea of how much food to give basically - and of course let your boy be your guide. If he is scarfing up 3 cups - keep him on it - just keep an eye on his waistline as I am sure you don't want him to be a fatty.


Good luck


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you. It did seem like a lot but it is within the feeding guidelines on his food however I did notice since it is a grain free puppy food that the protein is at 27%. I had read on this site someone saying to stay between 16-18% but most puppy food of high quality I checked is much higher? Dog food is so confusing lol but he is very active and healthy and most definitely Acts like he wants more so for now I will just keep him here and watch his waistline


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

First, be happy he enjoys his food! If he still seems hungry, why don't you give him the lunch portion for the other meals? I've only fed twice a day since Buck was a puppy. I doubt if he's overweight. He's probably going through a growth spurt. They seem to double in size overnight Definitely use his kibble as training treats... What is your dog's name?


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you. His name is Otis and yes he is just getting huge overnight it seems lol that is a great idea to use his kibble to treat him  I will do that. I do leave him some in his kong in his crate when I go to work too. A couple times he has thrown up a small portion of his meal a couple hours after he has eaten and it is just undigested food so I was concerned I may be overfeeding but I swear he would eat an entire bag if you let him lol


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Mvinotime. There are many theories about feeding puppies, I personally do not use puppy food. Many years ago I was having a problem with a white standard puppy having crystals in her urine, The clinic I was using felt that her protein intake was too high and had me switch my food from puppy food to maintenance, in two days everything was back to normal.

Another thing I do and have had great success with is "free feeding" I fill the food dish with kibble when ever the dish is low. The puppy will eat when it is hungry and leave the dish alone when it is not. Free feeding must start at a very young age when the puppy is able to learn to eat only when hungry. In 27 years in the breed, I have not had a fat puppy. Older dogs have a hard time learning not to scarf all the food at once.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------

